# 2020 Alweld 2070



## Wsvetlik (Oct 9, 2020)

2020 Alweld with 2010 130 evinrude e-tec. Hydraulic steering, has bracket built in and wiring ran for trolling motor. Front and rear storage, fishing seats front and rear. Hydraulic jack plate. Rod holders. Garmin echomap 73sv. Bimini top is brand new, boat hasn’t been out since installed. 2020 McClain aluminum trailer with saltwater package, all stainless hardware, all LEDS. All titles in hand. More photos available can txt anytime, leave voicemail if calling. 
Boat is located near college station tx

Wayne Svetlik 
979-219-3585


----------



## Wsvetlik (Oct 9, 2020)

Asking price is $23,000


----------



## davidh1969 (Oct 16, 2019)

Good morning. Is the boat still available?


----------

